# Another Pay it Forward Giveaway - Victorinox



## Johnny Ray (Jan 12, 2020)

I have really enjoyed all of the giveaways that have been offered up here on the SMF lately. Just another example why this is the "Best Forum on the Planet".
So I would like to join in the fun and offer one up of my own. Free to the lucky winner is this 14" Forschner Slicer (this baby will slice the biggest of briskets) and a 6" Forschner boning knife.







Rules for entry:
1) There are none (but it would be nice if these went to someone that does not have a brisket slicer). 
2) OK I lied. I would like each person that enters to post your favorite brisket picture (but if you don't / can't that's OK).

I will draw the winner next Sunday night at 6 pm CST and post along with a PM to the lucky winner.

Take care and God Bless!
Johnny Ray


----------



## adam15 (Jan 12, 2020)

I would love a few great knives like that. I stated in my latest post about me second brisket I needed one bc mine kind of tore up the meat. Thanks for your generous offer!


----------



## Winterrider (Jan 12, 2020)

That is the slicer that has peaked my interest as of late.  Been making due with my fillet knife or the electric.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jan 12, 2020)

I was given a similar Slicer as an At-a-Boy reward from my Chef/Director at the school I taught at. They are excellent. Just a caution, restore the edge with your Steel rather than a Stone as much as possible. Too much grinding wears the metal down to the Granton cutouts. Not a huge deal but, once there the edge sharpens more like a Serrated blade and does not get as fine an edge...JJ


----------



## clifish (Jan 12, 2020)

That is awesome, I have a couple victorinox pairing knives and they are great, the slicer must be super also.  Thanks for doing this!  OK not a brisket but below is a Picanha/coulotte Brazilian roast I just picked up, the second pic is in the smoker with a couple of bottom round roasts.  I would love it.


----------



## jake0531 (Jan 12, 2020)

I would love it! For one, I don’t have a boning or a slicing knife. Two, I’ll be doing my first brisket in the near future (a month or so) and have been looking for a boning knife to trim instead of the paring knife I’ve been using. Three, what better way to get useful tools than from the site I’ve been apart of since day 1 of smoking. We’ve all learned so much from this site and met a lot of friends along the way.
Smoke on folks!


----------



## smokininidaho (Jan 13, 2020)

Very  generous of you Johnny Ray, thanks for the chance!


----------



## Hdgator6 (Jan 13, 2020)

My humble entry..


----------



## Steve H (Jan 13, 2020)

I'm in! Those knives look fantastic!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jan 13, 2020)

I’m in, thanks so much!


----------



## chilerelleno (Jan 13, 2020)

Yes!


----------



## smokin pastor (Jan 13, 2020)

Johnny Ray said:


> I have really enjoyed all of the giveaways that have been offered up here on the SMF lately. Just another example why this is the "Best Forum on the Planet".
> So I would like to join in the fun and offer one up of my own. Free to the lucky winner is this 14" Forschner Slicer (this baby will slice the biggest of briskets) and a 6" Forschner boning knife.
> 
> View attachment 428108
> ...



I love brisket!! Done at any temperature!! And I don’t have a good knife set in the house. This would be a great start!! Thanks for your generosity. Mega blessings to you!


----------



## Chickenwings (Jan 14, 2020)

Hey, thanks Johnny!  I have neither and I'll just enter what I can!

Here's my try:  I'm new at this and did my first chuck roast a little while ago.  I'm pretty proud of this especially as my first attempt.  The best response though was when SWMBO (She Who Must Be Obeyed) said she enjoyed it and she's not a huge a smoked flavor fan.

Good luck everyone.


----------



## pushok2018 (Jan 14, 2020)

I am definitely in! Thanks Ray!


----------



## DrewJ (Jan 14, 2020)

I'm in! Thanks!


----------



## Teal101 (Jan 14, 2020)

Put me in for it!  I have yet to do a brisket, have two in the freezer that I'll be jumping in with soon and need a slicer for them!  It's actually the slicer I have been eyeing haha!


----------



## lowcountrygamecock (Jan 14, 2020)

I just posted a question on egghead forum two weeks ago about what kind of knife to use for slicing brisket and the overwhelming favorite was a slicing knife. I’m having a hard time slicing thin slices with my chefs knife. This brisket was fantastic but not thin slices like my wife likes. Good for you for paying it forward!


----------



## chopsaw (Jan 14, 2020)

Very nice of you to make this offer . Count me in please .


----------



## MJB05615 (Jan 15, 2020)

Johnny Ray said:


> I have really enjoyed all of the giveaways that have been offered up here on the SMF lately. Just another example why this is the "Best Forum on the Planet".
> So I would like to join in the fun and offer one up of my own. Free to the lucky winner is this 14" Forschner Slicer (this baby will slice the biggest of briskets) and a 6" Forschner boning knife.
> 
> View attachment 428108
> ...


Thanks Johnny, this is very generous.  I love making briskets, but have never had an excellent slicer like these.  When I use a new one for the 1st time, it's so much easier, but only that 1st time.  
After that it's much more difficult.  Have been looking for the right one for a long time, and can't decide.  Please count me in.  With the proper slicer, I'd be doing briskets more often.


----------



## Baconyoulikeapig (Jan 15, 2020)

I think it's awesome that people on this forum do this stuff!  What a great community here.

This is my best brisket picture. I've only smoked two and this was from my first. I only have my chefs knife to slice it up so a slicer would be the bees knees for me.

Good luck to all the applicants (with a little more luck to me).


----------



## BandCollector (Jan 16, 2020)

Wow!

Another great giveaway. . . Havent tackled a Brisket yet so I have no pictures.

But, please count me in.

Thanks Johnny Ray,

John


----------



## jaxgatorz (Jan 16, 2020)

I don't need the knife. I just wanted to thank you and all the other folks ( who have these giveaways) on this site for being awesome humans !!!


----------



## Johnny Ray (Jan 19, 2020)

And the lucky winner is....

WINTERRIDER

Congrats! Thanks to all who entered. Lots of awesome pictures!

Johnny Ray


----------



## Chickenwings (Jan 19, 2020)

You sure JR?  Want to double check?  

Congratulations  Winterrider and thanks again Johnny Ray!!


----------



## Steve H (Jan 19, 2020)

I demand a recount! Rigged, I say! Rigged! Congrats 

 Winterrider
 !
And thank you 

 Johnny Ray
 for doing this.


----------



## MJB05615 (Jan 19, 2020)

Johnny Ray said:


> And the lucky winner is....
> 
> WINTERRIDER
> 
> ...


Congrats Winterrider!  Glad you'll get to put it to good use.  Enjoy!


----------



## Winterrider (Jan 19, 2020)

Yes, I want to thank Johnny Ray. It is greatly appreciated. Certainly will get put to good use.


----------



## Steve H (Jan 20, 2020)

Congrats Winterrider!


----------



## smokin pastor (Jan 22, 2020)

Johnny Ray said:


> And the lucky winner is....
> 
> WINTERRIDER
> 
> ...


Congrats!!


----------



## pushok2018 (Jan 22, 2020)

Congrats on  your win!


----------



## stokensmoke (Jan 22, 2020)

Dont have a brisket pic to post but I sure could use that slicing knife.  Tried buying one before and was told by the wife that I didnt need one haha yes I do


----------



## Johnny Ray (Jan 22, 2020)

stokensmoke said:


> Dont have a brisket pic to post but I sure could use that slicing knife.  Tried buying one before and was told by the wife that I didnt need one haha yes I do


I’m sorry stokensmoke but I drew the winner this past Sunday evening. Keep bugging her and sooner or later she give in to you buying a slicer.
JR


----------



## Winterrider (Jan 22, 2020)

smokin pastor said:


> Congrats!!


Thank you, will put to good use.


pushok2018 said:


> Congrats on  your win!


Thank you .


----------

